# JATC test in Beaver County, PA



## jjch (Feb 19, 2009)

....


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Get a po box IN LOCAL 5 and apply there , you probablly will work more. IF you need to travel some people espically tramps dont like 712 members.


----------



## jjch (Feb 19, 2009)

cmec said:


> Get a po box IN LOCAL 5 and apply there , you probablly will work more. IF you need to travel some people espically tramps dont like 712 members.


I dont think any new apprentices should be held responsible for the arrogance of other members


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i just got a really decent math site.

www.mathisfun.com

i also dug up my college books


----------



## jjch (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike,

Thanks for that website. I'll be hard core studying these last 7 days. I'm just really frustrated becuase I'm trying to figure out what functions in algebra I need to study. if you check this website out: http://www.purplemath.com/modules/index.htm

you'll see there are sooooooooooooo many aspects of algebra... some of which I never even learned in school!

I just dont know what functions to expect on the test.


----------



## jjch (Feb 19, 2009)

nobody huh?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jjch said:


> nobody huh?


You either know this stuff or you don't. Nothing like 'sneaking in' by cramming stuff in your head that you don't truly know, only to be discovered as an idiot later in the process. That's how I feel, anyhow. I'd be ticked if I hired a guy I thought had all the indicators to be successful, only to find out that he really didn't truly know that stuff anyhow.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

How much work is in Beaver local compared to local #5?


----------



## jjch (Feb 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You either know this stuff or you don't. Nothing like 'sneaking in' by cramming stuff in your head that you don't truly know, only to be discovered as an idiot later in the process. That's how I feel, anyhow. I'd be ticked if I hired a guy I thought had all the indicators to be successful, only to find out that he really didn't truly know that stuff anyhow.


 I removed my response since I passed the test


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

...wow some temper, there, j. If I'd have read your post sooner, I would have suggested looking at a civil-service test (available at your local library), as that was (and prolly still is) the test for local 5. Can't imagine your test being much different. And unless folks who replied to your post are JATC (apprenticeship) classroom instructors, there's a chance they haven't seen algebraic equations in 10 years either! I know I haven't. Hope you passed, get an interview soon, and get going. I've worked with many 712ers, some good some bad same as anywhere else. ps - don't sweat the academics.. if you're as focused as you seem (!), you'll do fine. Apprenticeship is all about learning. The instructors re-visit the algebra stuff, as well as other math concepts, so the older fellas (like i was) stay up to speed with the young'uns. Best of luck.


----------



## jjch (Feb 19, 2009)

regieleeroth said:


> ...wow some temper, there, j. If I'd have read your post sooner, I would have suggested looking at a civil-service test (available at your local library), as that was (and prolly still is) the test for local 5. Can't imagine your test being much different. And unless folks who replied to your post are JATC (apprenticeship) classroom instructors, there's a chance they haven't seen algebraic equations in 10 years either! I know I haven't. Hope you passed, get an interview soon, and get going. I've worked with many 712ers, some good some bad same as anywhere else. ps - don't sweat the academics.. if you're as focused as you seem (!), you'll do fine. Apprenticeship is all about learning. The instructors re-visit the algebra stuff, as well as other math concepts, so the older fellas (like i was) stay up to speed with the young'uns. Best of luck.


Yes, johnny bull in me can get mad especially when some jackass runs his mouth when you are looking for honest advice. I appreciate your comment and I hope I passed too... id like to get working asap and learn all I can. Some of the guys were done with the test asap... They either were brilliant in algebra or just guess... I dunno? I did see a couple guys struggling with the algebra part. I think I did alright.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

jjch said:


> Yes, johnny bull in me can get mad especially when some jackass runs his mouth when you are looking for honest advice. I appreciate your comment and I hope I passed too... id like to get working asap and learn all I can. Some of the guys were done with the test asap... They either were brilliant in algebra or just guess... I dunno? I did see a couple guys struggling with the algebra part. I think I did alright.


I hope you passed too. Just a heads up during your apprenticeship you will work with a lot of different journeyman. Some of them may even be class instructors. One of the things you will discover about all electricians is that they are opinionated. The other is that on the job site they will mess with you. If they find out that you get upset easily you can just about guarantee you'll be upset daily. With the economy the way it is and you don't get in keep trying. Take some courses, try some open shops anything to help you in the interview when it comes.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

jjch said:


> Yes, johnny bull in me can get mad especially when some jackass runs his mouth when you are looking for honest advice. I appreciate your comment and I hope I passed too... id like to get working asap and learn all I can. Some of the guys were done with the test asap... They either were brilliant in algebra or just guess... I dunno? I did see a couple guys struggling with the algebra part. I think I did alright.


...right on, when i took my test all the kids fresh outta high school or recently graduated zoomed thru. I had 3 hours, and took every last minute, triple-checking the stuff I wasn't sure of. You definitely forget what ya don't use... ric3854 is right, make sure you put on your thick skin haha.. don't get discouraged if you gotta do the crap stuff (coffee, cleanup, garbage, truck-unloading), just do it.. we've all been there to varying degrees. Just be sure to be the most punctual, hardworking, shut-my-big-mouth apprentice in your crew. You'll get better assignments, and get to learn the trade more. There's no superstars the first couple yrs, just absorb what you can. Even the "slow sloppy guy" or "the fat old guy" can show you some serious tricks, if you want to learn. If it doesn't happen this yr, you can definitely learn a lot working open shop... then try testing next yr.. they like to see repeats. Sportcoat and tie if you get to the interview, talk about "career" as opposed to "job", don't drop names unless SPECIFICALLY asked (ex: So Frank, do you know anyone who's in our union? No, but my friend is a boilermaker who told me to take your test. Ok what's his name? ----) ...like that. Or- "So Frank, blah blah hear about us?" Well, a good friend/uncle/neighbor who I look up to and admire has been recommending me to take the test, blah blah, it's been good to him, blah blah benefits, blaha blah... What's your friend/uncle/neighbor's name?--- and so on. Good Luck


----------



## jjch (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you guys for the words of encouragement and honest advice you gave. Thats why I came here with my question. I appreciate it. 

And, thank you for the interview advice as well. I guess I should know the results this coming week.


----------



## jjch (Feb 19, 2009)

Results are in.... I passed.....


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations:thumbsup: Next up the interview right? Hopefully you'll get an interview with the next few months and start school by June along with "OJT" on the job training with a decent JW.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## jjch (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats! I appreciate it! Interview is the 18th I believe... hopefully I can start soon! I'm excited for this career change!


----------



## rjg712 (Jan 2, 2009)

LU 712 

Work is SLOOOOOW! Extremely slow... Many guys working out in Pittsburgh and Steubenville right now.


Go into the interview with a good attitude and you should be fine!


If you don't mind me asking, where are you from?


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

rjg712 said:


> LU 712
> 
> Work is SLOOOOOW! Extremely slow... Many guys working out in Pittsburgh and Steubenville right now.
> 
> ...


...there's been at least one Beaver guy on every job I've been on for the last 5 years, I swear. From Venango to Westmoreleland to WV to Butler to Allegheny. You guys must live in your car.:laughing:


----------

